# High CPU usage on startup?



## Helmet3 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

When turning on my PC, CPU usage rockets up to 100% for a few minutes. This has caused the PC to shut down on multiple occasions because (I'm assuming) the CPU got too hot (limit is 100 degrees).

The main culprit of this is a task called "Windows Compatability Telemetry," which can sometimes have 4-5 versions of itself each taking up around 20% of the CPU each. "Antimalware Service Executable" can also take up a large amount of CPU usage for a few minutes. I haven't yet taken any steps to rectify this problem, and I never used to have this issue.

Can anyone help me disable these processes (if they aren't 100% needed)? Or at least help make them not be so overbearing on the PC? Thanks.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The function is used in order that MS may monitor your useage and use the info to improve software operations. It is, one could say, a spying feature, but is common to many programs and OSs. I would not recommend you turn it off, but, in your case, it does seem to be causing and unusual amount of activity, so, first, are you
Home or Pro?

If Pro, you can turn off the functionality like this:
1. Right click the start orb and, in run, type Gpedit.msc
Scroll through to:
Computer Configuration>Administrative Templates>Windows Components>Data Collection and Preview Builds> Allow Telemetry
Double click the item and mark it as "disabled"

Next, in the Run box, type Services.msc
Scroll down to "Connected User Experiences and Telemetry"
Double click and disable.

Reboot your machine and see if there is any improvement.


----------

